# الفرق بين IP CAmeras and Analog Camera????



## fares82 (11 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء تزويدي ي الفرق بين IP camera and analog cameras مع جزيل الشكر؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## omar1979 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

انا بحاجة لكل المعلومات التي لديك بخصوص كاميرات المراقبة لو سمحت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## stihah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

وانا كذلك لو سمحتم
العجيب مفيش موضوعات عن كاميرات المراقبة نهائيا وكانها لا تتبع هندسة الاتصالات
يا ريت مهندس شغال فى الكاميرات والسكيرتى يزودنا بمعلومات حندعيله


----------



## المنصف المناعي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الكاميرا العادية هي من نوع أنلوج والتحكم فيها يدويا مباشرة .
الكاميرا ip هي نوع من الكاميرات التي يتم التحكم فيه عن بعد و بواسطة الكمبيوتر و كلمة ip تعني أن الكميرا يتعرف عليها النضام من خلال بياناتها و رقمها ip الذي يعطى لهاعند القيام بتركيبها في النظام ويمكن أن يتم ربطها بوحدة تسجيل تسمى dvr .
الكاميرا ip الرقمية تستعمل في أنظمة المراقبة cctv


----------



## stihah (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى المنصف المناعى بس ياريت لو فيه pdf او ملفات ورد ممكن ترفعه فى المجال ده 
بس بتفصيل اكتر يعنى مثلا تركيب كاميرا من الالف الى الياء مع شرح برامج التحكم فيها 
وما هى اهم مواصفات الكاميرا ت وانواعها المختلفه واشهرها .....ولك الشكر اولا واخيرا


----------



## mohamedsamurai (17 نوفمبر 2009)

merci bien monsieur


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

ياريت فعلا يكون هناك شرح لكاميرات المراقبه


----------



## heba56 (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ياريت لو يوجد شرح اوفر عن الipcamera
وشكرا


----------



## أشرف حمدان (15 أبريل 2010)

مرفق لحضرتك هذا الملف يمكن يفيدك


----------



## radwan122 (16 أبريل 2010)

العضو أشرف حمدان

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه 
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## نجم مصر 1 (27 مايو 2010)

اخواني العزاء اليكم شرح وافي لتركيب انظمة كاميرات المراقبة من الاف الي الياء

بسم الله نبدأ 

انواع الكاميرات
كاميرات داخليه InDoor
كاميرات خارجية OutDoor
ومنها كاميرات ثابته Fixed CCTV ومنها متحرك PTZ

عند شراء الكاميرات يرجى مراعاة الأتي:

- نوع الكاميرا :
NTSC : صورة ثابتة ونقية
PAL : صورة متذبذبة عند الاضاءة العالية (لابنصح بها)
- دقة الوضوح وتقاس بما يسمى TVL اختصار لـ Television Lines
- حجم العدسة وتقاس بـ mm lenses 
- وعمل الانفرارد او الاشعة تحت الحمراء للتصوير الليلي وتقاس بما يسمى Lux
- مسافة التصوير بالمتر M.

كلما زاد TVL وكبر حجم العدسة كانت الصورة أفضل
وكلما قل قياس Lux كان التصوير الليلي انقى

طريقة ربط الكاميرات :
1- اما ربطها على جهاز تسجيل DVR يكون فيه هارد ديسك للتخزين ودي في دي او ان اردتم التخزين على الكمبيوتر مباشرة فتحتاجون لكرت PCI DVR خاص للكمبيوتر المكتبي

2- ربط الكاميرات عن طريق جهاز سويتش ويقوم بتجميع الكاميرات واعرضها على التلفزيون وبالتالي فلن يمكنم هذا الجهاز من التسجيل وانما مراقبة فورية ومباشرة واذا كانت لديك كاميرا واحده فقط فلن تحتاج للسويتشر يمكنك توصيلها مباشرة الى التلفزيون

تتعدد سعات اجهزة التسجيل والسويتشر حسب عدد الكاميرات 4 مداخل و 8 و 16 و 32 

وتختلف مساحات التسجيل على حسب الهارد ديسك الاجهزة المتوفرة بالاسواق يمكن تركيب هارد ديسك مساحة 4 تيرا بايت أي 4000 جيجا بايت 
بالنسبة للكاميرات المتحركه يمكن التحكم بها عن طريق اجهزة التسجيل والتي تدعم كاميرات PTZ او يمكن توصيلها بكيبورد خاص بها للتحكم بالقرب والبعد Zoom والوضوح والتشويش Focus
يمكنك مراقبة موقعك عن بعد عن طريق الانترنت والجوال أينما كنت ويمكنك التحكم بالكاميرات المتحركة وتقوم بالتقريب ودوران الكاميرا ويمكنك ايضا التسجيل عن بعد وذلك بحجز عنوان IP خاص بك Real,Static IP

اقصد بموقعك لقطاع الاعمال فقط ولايسمح مراقبة المنازل ولاتستطيع شراء IP للمنازل 
ايضا لايسمح بتركيب كاميرات داخليه في المشاغل وغرف الفنادق والشقق المفروشة كما حصل في احدى الشقق المفروشة وصالة افراح نسائية سببت لهم مشكلة كبيرة لانهم كانوا يضعون كاميرات مراقبة مخفية ويمكن حصرها هنا كاميرات صغيرة بحجم الإبهام وكاميرات على شكل معطر جو يلصق بالجدار وكاميرات على هيئة كاشف الدخان والحرارة لإنذار الحريق وتكون مثبته بالسقف
لذا يرجى تفقد مثل هذه الاماكن قبل الجلوس فيها 

ولمن اراد مراقبة الابواب الخارجية للمنزل يقوم بتركيب كاميرات بوابة ولاداعي لتركيب كاميرات مراقبة ربما تكون مكلفة 

نقل الموضوع عن الخ الفاضل امجد الكنزي لشرحه للموضوع بدقه عالية وله ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## العبادي_079 (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابرهيم رميح (4 يونيو 2010)

الشكر لله ثم للمهندس اشرف حمدان وبارك الله فيك وزاد من علمك مشكور كتييير على الشرح الوفى هذا


----------



## لؤي البابلي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً


----------



## سميلر فارس (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورووووورررررررررررررر كتير يا أخي


----------



## msbhamada (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nabe (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

